# Oh no more Animals!!!!



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh bloomin heck i've just come back from a garden centre in Horsham from buying a couple of plants now i've been talked into another 2 Gerbils and 3 mice !! :yikes: we already have 7 cats, 9 Degus, 4 Chinchillas, 2 gerbils and a hamster !! They are cute though  i'll post some piccys later !! x


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

piccys please


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

When i worked in the pet industry i ended up with 64 rat's, 15 gerbils, 4 rabbits, 13 guinea pigs, 6 mice, 4 parrots, plus my 2 dogs, and at the time 7 cats.

Ive learnt to say no now, unless its a matter of life and death.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I still win!  

I have 36 gerbils!  

Pics please Kim


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I still win!
> 
> I have 36 gerbils!
> 
> Pics please Kim


36 Marcia :yikes: they are cute though aren't they  the mice and Gerbils were being given away free there .. so i thought right at least they will have a good home with us !! has anyone any good information on mice  that's one pet i've never had ? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Midnight said:


> 36 Marcia :yikes: they are cute though aren't they  the mice and Gerbils were being given away free there .. so i thought right at least they will have a good home with us !! has anyone any good information on mice  that's one pet i've never had ? x


Female mice are usually fine kept together in little colonies, adult males will usually fight and need to be seperated.

Fancy mice are much bigger that pet mice.

Mice love climbing and need good airflow so are best being kept in a cage rather than a tank but they are escape artists so be careful with bar spacing. Most people say bars with a 1cm spacing are ok but I find my 2 pet mice could get out if they really tried, the big ones are fine though.

They love climbing on ropes and you can take apart rope dog toys to make cheap fun things for them to climb on. 
Unlike hamsters/Gerbils they pee and poop wherever they are and I seem to get covered in it when I play with them (nice).

They can be a bit smelly but don't be tempted to clean the cage out too often as they only scent mark like mad when they get back in, I used to do it every 3 days and it smelled worse than now when I do it once a week.

Can't wait for the piccies, pleeeze.

You can make all sorts of toys and things for them out of houshold objects my mice love their treat basket which is just a hanging peg basket full of ripped up newspaper and hidden treats.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok as requested some piccys boy do they move sorry they are a little blurred 





And the Gerbils 
This is Sooty 




And Ben 




Oh and Thank you Dogsmother for the info  x


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Aww why were they being given away free? 

Gad you gave them a home they are lovely.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Aww why were they being given away free?
> 
> Gad you gave them a home they are lovely.


I've got no idea there was also 3 hamsters and another 2 mice that were free,  this was in a big garden centre pet shop the woman selling them said " You do know they stink "  soooooooooooooo we took them out there and ran, their cages weren't that clean either  x


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh no thats not nice  

they wont get homes if they say that to everyone and people will get them on impulse because they are free, poor things i do hope they get good homes ;(


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I will say if the mice are boys they do stink and really bad.Despite being cleaned out daily our two boys smell the house out.
That is the reason noone wants boy mice.
I have a bit of an issue with people breeding mice as all the males are hard to rehome.
In saying that if you can ignore the smell our boys are the sweetest little things although they do wee and poo on you a lot.


----------

